# OPENING NIGHT: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ San Antonio Spurs (0-0) - 10/29



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

(Just something to get us fired up. Pantera - "Walk")

*When: Wednesday, 8EST/5MT/4PST
Where: AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
TV:




















Phoenix Suns (0-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Raja Bell 








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















San Antonio Spurs (0-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Tony Parker







[SG] Michael Finley 








[SF] Bruce Bowen 








[PF] Tim Duncan







[C] Kurt Thomas 













Suns have been placed on ...OH S***... *​


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

As always, a chance to make a statement to the Spurs. They are still a fundamental powerhouse at full strength, and I expect them to be right there in the mix this season. Parker, Duncan and Popovich are too good to allow the Spurs to slip with Ginobili out.

One question, is Amare covered by Duncan at PF? Or will we try to get Shaq on Duncan and make them use Kurt on Amare? The player to watch is Barnes. We need him to do more than what Q did in our system, and he has shown all-round play this preseason, which is good.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

The spurs are going to be facing a different team here...

NO FEAR!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Meh... It'll be close, but I think the Suns'll drop this one as they're still trying to get their offense to gel while keeping the defense at a high level.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

San Antonio is a tough place to win, especially with a team not all the way gelled together. Quite a few of the players haven't all been able to play a game together....so I expect
a pretty good game, but won't be surprised if Suns let this game get away. 

I'll be looking for the defense, see where or IF they have gotten better. Also to see how the bench comes in and contributes.

Watch for the Suns to establish Shaq early.


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

I think the suns will take this one purely because of all the emotion involved. I think Shaq and STAT will have big games. The problem is after this game when shaq wont be amped up as much and we'll need to rely more on other players and defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Shaq looks good. 5 reb and a nice jump hook.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First play of the game was hilarious.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I can't watch the game right now, but how is Leandro doing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game!

Barbosa is 6/13 shooting and has 16 points.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I liked a lot of what I saw, but I definitely didn't like ignoring Amare in the offensive sets for the first 3 1/2 quarters. No surprise that we won the game by going to him in the last few minutes. Balanced scoring is nice in some situations because it's harder to develop a defensive scheme for, but Amare is way, way too good to be taking less/= shots as Barbosa, Barnes, Diaw, etc. Especially against the Spurs who he has been dominant against for years now.

Shaq was a freaking beast on the glass in the first half. If we can get this kind of play out of him night in and night out - which isn't that much of a stretch really cause he didn't do anything out of the ordinary - we might not be in as bad of shape as some people think.

Really surprised Porter didn't try Barnes on Parker, considering that Parker averaged 30 a night against us in the playoffs with Nash on him. Barnes is rangy and has good lateral quickness, I think that would have been a much much better matchup.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare to save the day - what a crazy *** horse shot that he hit against Thomas for the AND 1. 

Suns went TEN deep tonight, and everyone did their part. Even Dragic did pretty good at get everyone the ball. 
Only thing I didn't like was Barnes - He was WAY too hesitant when he had an open shot. Finley was practically not guarding him for stretches of the game.

Sooooooo much to build off of....I'm very pleased.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice way to start the season!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

In the qrter and a half that I actually got to watch (3rd/all of 4th), I noticed only subtle differences and the same mistakes that I'm accustomed to seeing us make. Obviously, it'll take time to adjust to what Porter's preaching. But I'm glad we got the stops and rebounds when needed. Amare was awesome late.

And I don't want to hear how Manu was out either. I don't give a crap. Endure the injuries we've had to over the years and then come back to us.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice win ^_^ Lets see how they fare against the Hornets >_>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

We had the ENTIRE 2nd string subbed in at multiple points in the game. The D'Antoni-less Suns looked deep and good. Only thing I didn't like was Barnes because he played like a pansy.

But Amare's dunk at the end... oh my god. Amazing.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

I hear it's the first home opener loss for Duncan and Pop. If true then :clap2:


----------



## Filo.Kid (Nov 16, 2006)

81 to go. But love the fact that they managed to pull out a grind out victory that was close all throughout.
Keep the intensity up!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Best that's available. Wish it were in game, not a highlight


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Few thoughts about the game:

It's nice to see Porter trust his bench, unlike D'Antoni -- did he ever go with a 10 man rotation?

Amare needs the ball more. I understand spreading around the offense, but Amare is an offensive machine. There shouldn't be a game this year where he doesn't lead the team in shots... unless he's in foul trouble.

I think there's a sense that Nash's game is going to decline due to age, but people don't understand what a superfreak this guy is. There isn't a better conditioned athlete in this league. I expect his play to be on par with last year.

Duncan's shot at the top of the key gave me the worst case of deja vu. I was almost positive it was going to drop. This should give the Suns a much needed confidence boost against the Spurs.


----------

